# Rental Agencies



## Summer61 (Mar 24, 2012)

Can someone please help with information on some good rental agencies in HK? If all goes according to plan, we will be moving there and my partner will be working in Kowloon Tong. We not sure where to start looking for a decent serviced apartment, or which area to live in. Also what is the average rental price for a 2 bedroom apartment? Thanks heaps...


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Summer61 said:


> Can someone please help with information on some good rental agencies in HK? If all goes according to plan, we will be moving there and my partner will be working in Kowloon Tong. We not sure where to start looking for a decent serviced apartment, or which area to live in. Also what is the average rental price for a 2 bedroom apartment? Thanks heaps...


Hi Summer61,

You can check this website for good service apartments. They are pretty cool.
Hope this helps.
@mod : If this is not allowed please remove the url .

Horizon Hotels and Suites

You will get very good ideas about nice,clean serviced apartments.


----------

